# adding jojoba oil



## SubLowe (May 19, 2012)

hey ladies, when do you add jojoba oil to your soap? do you mix it in with other oils or add at trace or light trace? 
what about castor oil?  does that get mixed in with all the oils?
TIA


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2012)

Mix the jojoba and castor with all the other oils. Although, I don't use jojoba in soap. I think it's too expensive for a rinse off product and I use  it in lotions. 

But this is just my opinion.


----------



## SubLowe (May 19, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Mix the jojoba and castor with all the other oils. Although, I don't use jojoba in soap. I think it's too expensive for a rinse off product and I use  it in lotions.
> 
> But this is just my opinion.



from reading about jojoba oil it says, it is highly resistant to rancidity, so i was thinking about adding it in with an oil that is prone to rancidity hoping it would it counteract and balance. if that makes any sense. i would only be using it at 3% of oils.


----------



## IrishLass (May 19, 2012)

Yep- what Hazel said. Just mix them in with your other oils. Although some books and online tutorials espouse the theory that adding certain oils at trace will ensure that those oils will remain intact (unsaponified) as superfatting oils, it's been shown through experimentation in the lab that the theory is just another myth in a long line of other soaping myths. Dr. Kevin Dunn debunked the myth in his book, Scientific Soapmaking. Here's a link to his experiments and results: 

http://cavemanchemistry.com/LyeDiscount-Dunn.pdf


IrishLass


----------



## Jezzy (May 19, 2012)

I wouldn"t add jojoba either WAY to expensive.


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2012)

SubLowe said:
			
		

> from reading about jojoba oil it says, it is highly resistant to rancidity, so i was thinking about adding it in with an oil that is prone to rancidity hoping it would it count contract and balance. if that makes any sense. i would only be using it at 3% of oils.



Yes, it's resistant to rancidity because it's not really an oil, it's a liquid wax. But there are many other oils that are slow to go rancid plus the saponification process will also help retard rancidity. If you're concerned about oil shelf life, you can always add .5% tocopherol (Vitamin E) when you open liquid oils. Someone (I don't remember who) did an experiment and found Vitamin E did help extend shelf life.

Also, a properly saponified batch should be resistant to rancidity. Hence, the popularity of Castile and many people won't use it until it's cured for at least a year.  You're still going to have some unsaponified oil in your batch but a properly made soap should last for years with developing DOS.

What qualities do you want in your soap? If you'd like to post your recipe, we can help you tweak it and make recommendations for oil substitution.


----------



## green soap (May 19, 2012)

My last purchase of jojoba oil was rationed and it seems there is a world shortage.  It is a rather precious oil at the moment, best used in lotions and other leave-on products.

The only way I would add jojoba to soap is after complete saponification in an HP soap.  This way the jojoba remains unsaponified and the good for your skin waxes are added to the superfat.  Having said that, jojoba has a lot of unsaponifiables, so maybe this would happen either way (CP or HP).


----------



## sudbubblez (May 19, 2012)

Jojoba does not saponify for the most part.  In fact, if you make a single oil soap with jojoba you will wonder what went wrong as only a fraction of it will turn to soap.  Mix it with the base oils.  Incorporating it after saponification would be a fruitless task because its highly unsaponifiable anyways... although very effective if you want all of it unsaponified in the finished product.  Adding at trace is no different than adding to the base oils because there is still active lye at trace and it the lye will take whatever it touches.

If used in too high of percentage it might make your soap feel oily when using it.  I used it at 10% in one recipe and the bars themselves feel oily but my skin feels great after using it.

Here is a blog post about a single oil jojoba experiment:
http://blog.thesage.com/2012/04/09/sing ... ojoba-oil/


----------



## my2scents (May 20, 2012)

I add 1TBS golden Jojoba & Avacado per oz @ trace, I know its expensive but I LOVE the way it makes my soap feel!


----------

